# Dinan Replacement Filter



## M6050 (Jul 21, 2004)

Where can I purchase a replacement filter for the Dinan Cold Air Intake? How often should it be changed?

Thanks


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

you don't have to buy a new filter. You can just clean and reoil your current filter. If the filter you have on is damaged, then you can purchase one from your dealer (not sure if dealers who don't carry Dinan products sell them, but I'd imagine they can order it for you).


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

Dinan doesn't recommend re-use because of the possibility of an overoiled filter messing up the MAFS. Anyone experienced in servicing the k&n filter should be able to clean and re-oil the dinan filter. Many people are of the mindset of more oil is better.

As for where to get one, you should be able to go to any dinan dealer, or if you want to try something different, just measure the size and get a k&n, you'd be on your own if anything came up warranty wise though.
Mike


----------

